# Scrap to all friends in one click in Orkut



## ajaybc (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi,

To send scrap to all your friends at once enter the following code into ur address bar after logging in to orkut.
The advantage this code has over others is that *it doesn't place that annoying "To send scrap to all your friends ..blah..blah..blah..."at the bottom* of your scraps.This is a small program in JAVA and I edited the code of the original application for this.The original creator please pardon me.
The code is as follows:

javascript:d=document;c=d.createElement('script'); d.body.appendChild(c);c.src='*userscripts.org/scripts/source/5ed0e6c358eb920a6e1a1159c60b9dfa20a95eb7/17886.user.js';void(0)


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 12, 2008)

nice 1.


----------



## hullap (Jan 12, 2008)

THNKS MAN RELLY NEEDED THAT.
amny times that i  scrap "ur the best" or sumthin. ppl say why did u scrap everyone


----------



## VINSTAR (Jan 13, 2008)

just write 
<script>
in the end of the msg
no advertisements will com
as this
*img529.imageshack.us/img529/3254/trickaf4.png


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks gr8.
thanks for sharing.........


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2008)

Many thanks man, I really need it....


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 14, 2008)

any scripts which can scarp all friends with "images "?????????


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2008)

Really helpful


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you!!!


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry Friends there is a small correction in the code.
Now it shud work perfectly


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey..is it still working.
I am not able to use this script.


----------



## anish_sha (Feb 3, 2008)

yup.. its not working....


----------



## ashfame (Feb 4, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Hi,
> 
> To send scrap to all your friends at once enter the following code into ur address bar after logging in to orkut.
> The advantage this code has over others is that *it doesn't place that annoying "To send scrap to all your friends ..blah..blah..blah..."at the bottom* of your scraps.This is a small program in JAVA and I edited the code of the original application for this.The original creator please pardon me.
> ...



Its not working dude. Can you see what's wrong?


VINSTAR said:


> just write
> <script>
> in the end of the msg
> no advertisements will com
> ...


Can you please explain what you intend to tell?


----------



## ashfame (Feb 4, 2008)

I have edited the script. Will upload the script tmrw.
hang on guys


----------



## ashfame (Feb 5, 2008)

Here it is : *blog.ashfame.com/2008/02/scrap-all-script-orkut-ads-free/


----------



## shimari (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello, the script opens a window and even seems to be sending the scraps I try to, but no scraps are actually sent. Any ideas?
Btw: I'm using the script provided by ashfame.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 25, 2009)

Orkut changed it's structure.The script will not work anymore.sry.


----------

